# Dimensions/Options for 200 Amp Panel?



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

A 30 space Square D type QO 200 Amp panel is 30 inches tall. The 40 space panel is 34 inches tall. Both are 14½ inches wide, and should fit in between two standard spaced studs.

You can get a 30 space, 40 circuit panel: QO13040M200 which uses the 30 inch enclosure.

The cheaper Homeline panels are taller, with the 30 space panel using the same 34" enclosure as the QO 40 space panel. The 40 space Homeline panel is a whopping 40 inches tall.

I'd go with the QO panels, if space is a premium. :yes:


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Any reason why the new panel can't be moved up a few inches to accommodate the pipe?

If you can, it will be ok as long as the new breakers or main breaker isn't more than 6' or 6'7"(can't remember which) off the floor.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The correct dimension is 6' 7" to the center of the highest handle.


----------



## mmr1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

First off, thanks for the replies. my panel is pretty much as high as it can go, looks like I am going to have to get the pipe moved down about 6 inches or so.


----------

